# Favorite Spurs player of all time Tourney



## texan

Ok... I found this on the Magic Board and I thought it was a pretty cool idea. Thanks hobojoe. It will be a 16 player tournament and you get how it goes. 

1. David Robinson
16. Play In

8. Alvin Robertson
9. Tony Parker

4. Sean Elliot
13. Artis Gilmore

5. James Silas
12. Willie Anderson

3. Tim Duncan
14. Mario Elie

6. Johnny Moore
11. Terry Cummings

7. Avery Johnson
10. Dennis Rodman

2. George Gervin
15. Dave Corzine

Play In Game
Vinny Del ***** vs. Manu Ginobili

Have Fun Guys!!

P.S. If you have any problems with the seeding keep it to yourself, or PM me and don't make a unneccessary scene on this post. I have a legit reason for every seed.


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 1. David Robinson
> 
> 8. Alvin Robertson
> 
> 4. Sean Elliot
> 
> 12. Willie Anderson
> 
> 14. Mario Elie
> 
> 11. Terry Cummings
> 
> 10. Dennis Rodman
> 
> 2. George Gervin
> 
> Play In Game
> Vinny Del *****


by the way, the magic forum got the idea from the heat forum


----------



## texan

1. David Robinson

8. Alvin Robertson

4. Sean Elliot

5. James Silas

3. Tim Duncan

6. Johnny Moore

10. Dennis Rodman

2. George Gervin


Play In Game
Vinny Del *****


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

1. David Robinson
16. Play In


9. Tony Parker
4. Sean Elliot



12. Willie Anderson
3. Tim Duncan - He wins the whole damn thing



11. Terry Cummings
7. Avery Johnson


2. George Gervin


Play In Game
Manu Ginobili by a huge huge huge landslide


----------



## talula

1. David Robinson

8. Alvin Robertson

4. Sean Elliot

12. Willie Anderson

3. Tim Duncan

11. Terry Cummings

10. Dennis Rodman

2. George Gervin

Play In Game
Vinny Del *****


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

1 - The Admiral

9 - Tony Parker

4 - Sean Elliot

5 - James Silas

3 - Timmy

7 - A. Johnson

2 - The iceman

In: Manu Ginobili


----------



## texan

we need more votes. I'm gonna be gone for the next 5 days, so Koko if we ever get this going and there is enough votes to finish the first round then go ahead and start the second round.


----------



## Ben1

1. David Robinson

9. Tony Parker

4. Sean Elliot

5. James Silas

3. Tim Duncan

11. Terry Cummings

10. Dennis Rodman

2. George Gervin

Play In Game
Manu Ginobili


----------



## JGKoblenz

1 - D-Rob

9 - Parker

4 - Elliot

5 - Willie 

3 - Timmy-D

2 - The Worm

In: Manu


----------



## Johnny Mac

1. David Robinson

9. Tony Parker

4. Sean Elliot

5. James Silas

3. Tim Duncan

11. Terry Cummings

7. Avery Johnson (him and Rodman is the matchup of the round, but I think the Worms best years were with the Bulls and Pistons, so I pick the little man)

2. George Gervin

Manu Ginobili


----------



## Moe The Bartender

1. Admiral

2. TP

3. Elliott

4. Silas

5. Duncan (stop the contest)

6. Moore

7. Little General

8. Ice

Play-in: Manu


----------



## NBA4life

1. David Robinson
9. Tony Parker
4. Sean Elliot
5. James Silas
3. Tim Duncan
6. Johnny Moore
7. Avery Johnson
2. George Gervin


Play In Game
Manu Ginobili


----------



## shobe42

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Ok... I found this on the Magic Board and I thought it was a pretty cool idea. Thanks hobojoe. It will be a 16 player tournament and you get how it goes.
> 
> 1. David Robinson
> 16. Play In
> 
> 8. Alvin Robertson
> 9. Tony Parker
> 
> 4. Sean Elliot
> 13. Artis Gilmore
> 
> 5. James Silas
> 12. Willie Anderson
> 
> 3. Tim Duncan
> 14. Mario Elie
> 
> 6. Johnny Moore
> 11. Terry Cummings
> 
> 7. Avery Johnson
> 10. Dennis Rodman
> 
> 2. George Gervin
> 15. Dave Corzine
> 
> Play In Game
> Vinny Del ***** vs. Manu Ginobili


Can i play... i like this idea ima do it on the Laker board... 

16. Vinny Del ***** wins play in and beats david robinson

9. Tony Parker

4. Sean Elliot

12. Willie Anderson

14. MArio Elie

11. Terry Cummings

10. Dennis Rodman!!!!

15. Dave Corzine


----------



## Moe The Bartender

*Re: Re: Favorite Spurs player of all time Tourney*



> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> 
> 
> Can i play... i like this idea ima do it on the Laker board...
> 
> 16. Vinny Del ***** wins play in and beats david robinson
> 
> 9. Tony Parker
> 
> 4. Sean Elliot
> 
> 12. Willie Anderson
> 
> 14. MArio Elie
> 
> 11. Terry Cummings
> 
> 10. Dennis Rodman!!!!
> 
> 15. Dave Corzine


Please do start one on the Laker board...and please match upShaq vs. Samaki Walker in the first round. I'll take Walker since that makes as much sense as taking Elie over Duncan.


----------



## shobe42

im not a duncan fan, i got no beef wit Elie... it didnt say who was the better player... its favorite

if u like samaki more than shaq then do it... but samaki wont make the top 16...


----------



## Moe The Bartender

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> im not a duncan fan, i got no beef wit Elie... it didnt say who was the better player... its favorite
> 
> if u like samaki more than shaq then do it... but samaki wont make the top 16...


I'll write him in...and Jack Haley too.


----------



## shobe42

fair enuff
im glad we can agree


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Re: Favorite Spurs player of all time Tourney*



> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> 
> 
> Can i play... i like this idea ima do it on the Laker board...
> 
> 16. Vinny Del ***** wins play in and beats david robinson
> 
> 9. Tony Parker
> 
> 4. Sean Elliot
> 
> 12. Willie Anderson
> 
> 14. MArio Elie
> 
> 11. Terry Cummings
> 
> 10. Dennis Rodman!!!!
> 
> 15. Dave Corzine


ill defend everything i did...

Vinny gets it cuz first i liked his game and second i decided to believe all the bad **** that Rodman said about Robinson

althouhg Parker is a current spur (which i dislike) i dont know the other guy so its an easy call

sean elliot was cool... hes a good guy, all star, too bad bout the leg

dont know silas or willie anderson, but i like the name willie... thats the only evidence i had

duncan... i dont like duncans game and i feel hes overated... elie's cool

i simply am more familiar wit terry cummings

i like avery, but dennis rodman was a Bull baby and one of my favorite all time players

i never saw gervin play, so why would i pick him, i went to dave corzine camp as a lil kid so i like him more


----------



## TiMVP2

1. David Robinson


8. Alvin Robertson(THE WINNeR)


4. Sean Elliot


5. James Silas


3. Tim Duncan


6. Johnny Moore


7. Avery Johnson


2. George Gervin


Play In Game
Vinny Del *****


----------



## texan

1st Round Results

1. David Robinson *10 votes* 
16. Manu Ginobili *0 votes*

8. Alvin Robertson *3 votes* 
9. Tony Parker *8 votes* 

4. Sean Elliot *11 votes* 
13. Artis Gilmore *0 votes* 

5. James Silas *6 votes* 
12. Willie Anderson *5 votes* 

3. Tim Duncan *10 votes* 
14. Mario Elie *1 vote* 

6. Johnny Moore *5 votes* 
11. Terry Cummings *6 votes* 

7. Avery Johnson *5 votes* 
10. Dennis Rodman *6 votes* 

2. George Gervin *10 votes* 
15. Dave Corzine *1 vote* 

Play in Game- Manu won.


2nd Round

1. David Robinson
9. Tony Parker

4. Sean Elliot
5. James Silas

3. Tim Duncan
11. Terry Cummings

10. Dennis Rodman
2. George Gervin


----------



## SKiP

9. Tony Parker

4. Sean Elliot

3. Tim Duncan

2. George Gervin


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

2nd Round

1. David Robinson
4. Sean Elliot


3. Tim Duncan
2. George Gervin


----------



## LionOfJudah

David Robinson takes it all... it doesn't matter who he goes against. He's the best guy and a damn good player.


----------



## Moe The Bartender

1. Admiral
2. Elliott
3. TimVP
4. Ice


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

1 - Admiral

4 - Sean 

3 - Tim (the winner!)

2 - Iceman


----------



## texan

2nd Round

1. David Robinson
5. James Silas


3. Tim Duncan
2. George Gervin


----------



## texan

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> David Robinson takes it all... it doesn't matter who he goes against. He's the best guy and a damn good player.


would you care to vote? anybody? we only have 5 votes so far. we need at least 10 votes to proceed to the next round and i really wanna finish that.


----------



## Johnny Mac

1. David Robinson
4. Sean Elliot
3. Tim Duncan
10. Dennis Rodman

Its going to come down to Duncan vs. Robinson, was there any doubt from the start? That one should be interesting though.


----------



## TiMVP2

Tony Parker 
Sean Elliot
Tim Duncan
Dennis Rodman


----------



## JGKoblenz

2nd Round

1. D-Rob

4. Sean Elliot

3. Timmy-D

10. George Gervin


----------



## Tobias

The Admiral
Sean Elliot
Tim Duncan
Dennis Rodman


----------



## texan

2nd Round Results

1. David Robinson *7 votes* 
9. Tony Parker *2 votes* 

4. Sean Elliot *8 votes* 
5. James Silas *1 vote* 

3. Tim Duncan *9 votes* 
11. Terry Cummings*0 votes* 

2. George Gervin *6 votes* 
10. Dennis Rodman *3 votes* 

3rd Round

1. David Robinson
4. Sean Elliot

3. Tim Duncan
2. George Gervin


----------



## texan

1. David Robinson

3. Tim Duncan

obviously


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

1. Robinson


3. Duncan


----------



## texan

not yet


----------



## Johnny Mac

1. Robinson

3. Duncan


----------



## texan

Voting for the Third Round will conclude at exactly 12:01 AM This morning. No matter how many votes we have,we will then proceed to the final round.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

Tim Duncan vs David Robinson

--> Tim Duncan

George Gervin vs Sean Elliot

--> George Gervin


----------



## The_Franchise

Mario Elie wasn't fairly represented. This is blasphemy. A first round exit for the kiss of death? I guess I'll vote on the remaining options... 

Tim Duncan

The Iceman

BTW, I'm ripping off this idea for the Rockets forum. Thanks!


----------



## SKiP

Tim Duncan


The IceMan


----------



## texan

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Mario Elie wasn't fairly represented. This is blasphemy. A first round exit for the kiss of death? I guess I'll vote on the remaining options...
> 
> Tim Duncan
> 
> The Iceman
> 
> BTW, I'm ripping off this idea for the Rockets forum. Thanks!


Ill vote if you put it up in the rockets forum


----------



## Johnny Mac

Tim Duncan

George Gervin


----------



## Moe The Bartender

Duncan

Robinson


----------



## texan

Final Round

1. David Robinson
3. Tim Duncan

3rd place game

2. George Gervin
4. Sean Elliot


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

1. David Robinson vs. Tim Duncan = *Tim Duncan*



2. George Gervin vs. 4. Sean Elliot = *George Gervin*


----------



## texan

Finals

1. David Robinson

3rd Place Game

2. George Gervin


----------



## texan

Lets get some votes for this so we can wrap it up. Me and Koko are the only ones that have voted. I know there are more Spurs fans than us(luis r., timvp) and half time spurs fans that should be voting as well.

ps anyone can vote

again the matchups are:

Championship Game
1- David Robinson
3- Tim Duncan

3rd Place Game
2- George Gervin
4- Sean Elliot


----------

